# 1st snow of the year Albany Area



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

First snowfall in Saratoga springs, wasn't a lot but it was sticking


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

how does the timing compare to previous years, early, same, late?


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

Compared to the previous three or so years this is early, but it is about normal if you look past that. We usually get a few dustings in November, sometimes a measurable storm or two. First big storms usually second week in december. 

oh ya its is still snowing got about an inch or two on the ground, and saw the state trucks out plowing and salting.


----------



## fitosport (Nov 15, 2010)

*beginning of november in albany ny*

my first plowing of the season..oh yea!http://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/mechanic-smile.gif


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

nice OBS Ford. more pics?


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

We had a small dusting a while back, not worth the time to put the blade on. Been raining since although i believe the rain is now done.


----------

